# 210g FRT Tank



## Hi Im Mike (Sep 11, 2011)

Several weeks ago I bought 20 pieces of manzanita wood and decided to use 10 of the pieces for this tank. It's okay right now but I am going to switch a few pieces around to make it more round. 
My livestock at the moment is a FRT I bought around July. Named him Frankie and his shell is 6" now. His 2 friends are 2 5" Flagtail Phoenix. Soon i'm hoping to add something that will WOW me.

Full tank shot:


























And Frankie =D


























I couldn't resist taking the last photo. I had to wait 10 minutes for him to fall asleep with me watching him.


----------



## Luke78 (Apr 24, 2010)

Those are some great photos, like the setup of manzanita resembles roots from a tree.Will you be adding a substrate or going bare bottomed? Regardless,nice start to your 210G thanks for sharing your pics!


----------



## josephl (Apr 21, 2010)

That looks awesome, love the way you set up the wood and love the FRT


----------



## thefishwife (Apr 21, 2010)

Love the wood and the way you positioned it, looks awesome.

I also must add that its great you have your young turtle in a large aquarium that will help him develop into the size he should be come, so good for his shell! Not alot of people understand that those cute little turtles need A LOT of room to grow their bodies and shells properly!

The one of him sleeping is adorable.


----------



## Hi Im Mike (Sep 11, 2011)

Thanks for the compliments, it's so hard finding the right setup for an FRT..I've had white sand in there but it got dirty way too fast and I couldn't put a koralia power head on the bottom to circulate all the waste into the left side and my water was getting cloudy constantly.
I took the sand out and made alot of scratches on the tank, you can see ithem in the close up photo of him.
I'm sticking with bare bottom. I have 2 rena XP4 running and 2 koralia 1400 power head. 
50% water changes every 3 or 4 days.
I'm also hoping this 210G tank will be his home for the next 10 or so years. I don't plan on selling him and I don't have space for any tank bigger then the current one he's in.


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

really nice setup good job


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

Mike this looks really good. Great idea.


----------



## clintgv (May 6, 2010)

Nice setup. Looks natural very clean. I like what you did with the manzanita.

Nice shot with the last picture of the FRT haha.


----------



## vdub (Apr 22, 2010)

That tank looks like it needs an arowana.


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

man this tank looks so awesome


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

Ooooooooo.....LOVE this set-up. It would look even better filled with wild discus  The picture of the sleeping FRT is priceless. I'll definitely be watching for updates on this tank. Thanks for posting.


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

Lovely setup. Lucky FRT 

Be very careful with the phoenix. Many times, they will attack the turtle; no matter what size the turtle is.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

The FRT would be more than enough to "WOW me" lol Very nice ice set-up you have for him! I bet he's quite happy in there. Hopefully it will be good enough for him for the next 10 years, but they live 40+ years. Guess that gives you plenty of time and a good excuse to make room for a bigger tank when the time comes lol


----------



## Hi Im Mike (Sep 11, 2011)

Thanks everyone for the nice comments. It's so hard finding the right setup for a fly river turtle..Gravel he will dig up. sand he swallows and burys himself + it gets dirty, I can't do planted 'cause he ate every plant i've tried in the tank. I can't go rocks 'cause he'll crush himself trying to hide. This setup seems to fit him perfectly. 
I came home earlier and tried to hand feed him from the top and it actually worked! He swam to the top and took algae wafer from my finger. I'm gonna try again tomorrow and hopefully he'll learn that trick.
After he ate I caught him hanging out sleeping, literally...


----------



## H5N1 (Apr 27, 2010)

Very nice set-up indeed! 

Don't worry about using sand as substrate. FRTs will dig or bury themself when they get threaten. But it will make them feel more safe at home. Swallowing sand is fine as long as they are not swallowing gravel. Sand usually ends up coming out at the other end 

The branches look good. Just make sure there is no sharp edge that is poking out. Coz when they get threaten, they will burst in high speed


----------

